# The walking dead



## tom g

The walking dead season premiere is on tonite 
whos excited..... not sure how i feel about the fear the walking 
dead yet.... hopefully this kicks off with a bang....

Cheers and happy thanksgiving to all....


----------



## Crayon

Traitor.
The 3rd game of the ALDS is on tonight, you channel surfing between commercials or have you given up on the Jays, too?
I can't watch the Jays. Too nervous. But I will listen while occupied with something else. Like brain surgery..........


----------



## Atzau

Whoo hoo! I'm excited! happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Cichlidrookie

PVR TWD. That way you don't have to watch commercials and u get to watch the jays. 

Go Jays Go!!


----------



## nc208082

Blue jays get priority. Walking dead is being PVR'd. Fear the walking dead was awesome. Cant wait for the next season. I wish this season was longer than 6 episodes.


----------



## bigfishy

I'd be walking dead if blue jays lost!


----------



## Crayon

The jays looked like the walking dead in the first 2 games.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

What happened to the original "lil Ass Kicker" baby Judith ... ??? They've changed to another new infant actor ...


----------



## Kweli

Seems like the same story over and over again..
I want to like it more, and my wife makes me watch it... otherwise i would have stopped a long time ago.

- Many of the characters arent 'real' - Either due to bad acting or bad writing
- Its the same 'jump' scare all the time... How are they clearing buildings, then suddenly getting surrounded?? How are they walking in one direction, have a convo, then suddenly surrounded?? 
- Way to many non-sense conversations 'trying' to build up characters

I want new writers, and mostly new actors... dont get me started on carl.. ive been cheering the zombies everytime they get near him


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Does anyone have any clue whether Glenn is Dead or Alive??


----------



## TBemba

Well a dozen zombies where tearing off his flesh and entrails so I would say he's dead. Zombie Glen.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Looked as though it was Nicholas was on top of him ... judging by how the walkers were starting to rip all the guts and glory with oozing blood every where ... and then The End of that episode ... wwhhattt???

My kids were shocked and very upset by Glen's "death" ...


----------



## Altumnut

I'm still thinking he's not dead. If he would only stop yelling...with all off Nicholas's parts and blood covered on him they may not pick-up his fresh alive scent. I also think something is going to distract the walkers where he manages to get away. There's still hope for Maggie I think.

...Ralph


----------



## TBemba

They kill character off almost as fast as Game of Thrones. If he's not dead then this will be the "Jump the Shark moment for me"


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Blame it on Morgan ... his philosophy of not killing off The Wolves pack.


----------



## azotemia

Rick said on the last episode. "Glenn and Nicholas will go through the front gate". 

I think He'll come back as a walker...


----------



## Sea MunnKey

My kids and myself went thru' the recorded Glenn episode and visually inspected frame by frame the aerial footage of Glenn being "eaten alive" and looks very much Glenn's a goner ...


----------



## Kweli

Sea MunnKey said:


> My kids and myself went thru' the recorded Glenn episode and visually inspected frame by frame the aerial footage of Glenn being "eaten alive" and looks very much Glenn's a goner ...


In most shows this would be all the proof you need, but not in walking dead.

There are many times they are in a 'clear' forest (no walkers) only to be completely surrounded after a 10 second conversation.

realism and 'what you see' are out the window


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Plus a lot of what I read from the actual comic book scripts are almost or most times completely re-arranged to "accommodate" the TV episodes/ratings ....

Heard that The Saviors are a coming ....


----------



## TBemba

Hopefully Maggie gets to Glenn the zombie and she can chop his arms off and rip is lower jaw off and use him as a pet. like Michonne did.

In the post apocalyptics if you love them tear off there arms and remove their ability to bite and you can keep them forever and lead them around by a noose around their neck.


----------



## fesso clown

Gotta say if that was the end of Glen it was pretty "meh" as far as dramatic creative deaths go. He deserved a better death scene, I doubt he is dead because of the lameness....
He gets a far better death in the comic and it's possible that is still coming, as the leader of the Saviours (Wolves) is rumoured to be just around the corner.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Rick was supposed to lose one of his arms but that ain't gonna happen ...


----------



## Altumnut

Well did I not call it...Glen is still with us.

...Ralph


----------



## Sea MunnKey

All along I had a hunch that Glenn was going to crawl under the dumpster (realistically if that's possible ...) and my kids were screaming with delight!!

Next week last episode we see Rick sprawled on the ground ... will he get shot? Carol about to discover what Morgan has been hiding (lookkit .. here's some flowers Morgan?) And the coming of The Saviors aka Negan ...


----------



## tom g

*What the fish!!!!!! Did i just watch ...poss spoiler*

Holly crap guys this was unreal ....omg.............


----------



## garwood

ya that was pretty ugly!


----------



## planter

Best season premiere yet. I think it lived up to the hype.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

My kids were in tears & sad that Glenn's gone ... I missed him as he's one of the very first to assist Rick escaped them Walkers ... he was The Walking Dead fan favourite.

Did anyone notice Abraham flashed the Peace sign to Sasha before "Lucille" did him in?


----------



## tom g

I didn't notice I think I was trying to convince myself not to puke .....


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Thought Carl was going top lose his arm but not Rick's ??? Negan is the ultimate bad ass guy


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Blame my workplace ... for slow network


----------

